# 2015 Proms



## Vaneyes

Full events list. :tiphat:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/r89mxj/series


----------



## MagneticGhost

Initial Thoughts

Too much Beethoven again..no doubt all will be programmed on BBC again too
Messiaen's Turangalila yay!
Complete Sibelius yay!
Still no Mahler 8


----------



## Vaneyes

MagneticGhost said:


> Initial Thoughts
> 
> *Too much Beethoven again*..no doubt all will be programmed on BBC again too
> Messiaen's Turangalila yay!
> Complete Sibelius yay!
> Still no Mahler 8


But I couldn't pass up Eroica, when Yuja's on the bill. 

My prefs...

Prom 23 (Aug. 2) - Verdi Requiem w. Runnicles et al

Prom 24 (Aug. 3) - Mahler 5, w. Runnicles

Prom 28 (Aug. 6) - Scriabin, etc. w. Knussen

Prom 49 (Aug. 22) - Mahler 6, w. Nelsons

Prom 51 (Aug. 23) - Shostakovich 10, w. Nelsons

Prom 53 (Aug. 24) - Bartok/Shostakovich, w. Salonen

Prom 55 (Aug. 26) - Boulez/Bartok/Ligeti, w. Roth

Prom Sat, Aug 29) - Boulez, w. T. Fischer

Prom 60 (Aug. 30) - Mahler 1, w. MTT

*Prom 61 (Aug. 31) - LvB 3, Bartok PC2 Yuja Wang/SFS/MTT*

Prom 66 (Sep. 4) - Shostakovich 8, w. Jurowski

Prom 73 (Sep. 10) - Brahms 3, w. VPO/Bychkov


----------



## michaels

A boy can dream...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Is anyone thinking of going?

I'll hopefully be attending at least one. I liked the look of Prom 63:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/endc8g

Messiaen _Hymne_
Mozart #27
Bruckner #7

btw -- I saw Runnicles at last year's Proms doing Mahler 9. I'd recommend him for either of the concerts he's doing this year. The man be good. :tiphat:

Also, I don't get the Prom that Gergiev is doing this year, where he does all the Prokofiev piano concerti in one night with 3 pianists. Yes, pretty original, but probably yes, pretty dull. I thought Gergiev was better than that.


----------



## pianississimo

Prom 70 St Petersburg Phiharmonicl 
Temirkanov & Lugansky play Rachmaninov and RImsky Korsokov. Heard them playing last autumn and it was just amazing. Shame they're not playing Shostakovich again but you can't have everything!!


----------



## jflatter

I've never heard Nelsons do Beethoven so I will see his Beethoven 9. The Chamber Orchestra of Europe prom looks a good one. The two Vienna Phil concerts look interesting and in particular it will be intriguing to find out how the Viennese take to The Dream of Gerontius. 

I'd just wish that they would announce the season earlier.


----------



## bharbeke

Do any of you know of a good YouTube channel or two that has recordings of past Proms concerts in full? Usually, I will find somebody with one or two, or I will just happen upon one of those videos in an unrelated search.


----------



## pianississimo

Booked my ticket in 21 minutes this morning having got into the online queue in 4 minutes. A huge improvement on 2013 which took me 2 hours! 
Booked prom 70. St Petersburg Phil


----------



## Skilmarilion

bharbeke said:


> Do any of you know of a good YouTube channel or two that has recordings of past Proms concerts in full? Usually, I will find somebody with one or two, or I will just happen upon one of those videos in an unrelated search.


Not a channel, but if you simply put "bbc proms" into youtube you will find an enormous range of full-length content.


----------



## Skilmarilion

pianississimo said:


> Booked my ticket in 21 minutes this morning having got into the online queue in 4 minutes. A huge improvement on 2013 which took me 2 hours!
> Booked prom 70. St Petersburg Phil


Nice one, that's a great program!

I'm still a little undecided, but I guess I'll have to make my mind up quickly!

edit: I just went into "buy tickets" for a random concert as a test, and I got -- "You are no. 5436 in the queue".


----------



## pianississimo

I was 940something but it didn't take long. It goes down quickly.


----------



## Figleaf

Not much of interest for vocal enthusiasts, as is usually the case. Dick and Dom are probably the most interesting act on the bill - although my son says they aren't funny any more. Nice to see some free family events though- we went to a world music (?) one in Hyde Park a few years ago (2009?) and it was great.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> Not much of interest for vocal enthusiasts, as is usually the case.


Really? I scanned over the first 25 proms again just now:

Prom 1: Walton, Belshazzar's Feast
Prom 6: Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms
Prom 10: Beethoven Choral Fantasy + Schoenberg, Friede auf Erden
Prom 17: Vaughan Williams, Sancta Civitas
Prom 20: Bruckner, Mass No. 3
Prom 23: Verdi, Requiem
Prom 25: Monterverdi, Orfeo

That's not including a fair more shorter works, and other concerts like Beethoven's 9th or Bryn Terfel in Fiddler on the Roof! (lol)


----------



## Figleaf

Skilmarilion said:


> Really? I scanned over the first 25 proms again just now:
> 
> Prom 1: Walton, Belshazzar's Feast
> Prom 6: Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms
> Prom 10: Beethoven Choral Fantasy + Schoenberg, Friede auf Erden
> Prom 17: Vaughan Williams, Sancta Civitas
> Prom 20: Bruckner, Mass No. 3
> Prom 23: Verdi, Requiem
> Prom 25: Monterverdi, Orfeo
> 
> That's not including a fair more shorter works, and other concerts like Beethoven's 9th or Bryn Terfel in Fiddler on the Roof! (lol)


Not bad for repertoire, but not so much in the way of star names. Terfel is a big enough name it's true, but Fiddler on the Roof- lol indeed! And Kaufmann in the Last Night- well, that's nice for his fans I suppose, but the Last Night of the Proms is what it is...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> Not bad for repertoire, but not so much in the way of star names.


"Star names" is Hollywood speak, darling.

i) Star names all have to start somewhere, and unrecognised at that
ii) those who have become star names are not necessarily "the best" or deserving of such recognition
iii) repertoire takes precedence over performers anyway

:tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus

Skilmarilion said:


> "Star names" is Hollywood speak, darling.
> 
> i) Star names all have to start somewhere, and unrecognised at that
> ii) those who have become star names are not necessarily "the best" or deserving of such recognition
> iii) repertoire takes precedence over performers anyway
> 
> :tiphat:


And 'stars' do have the nasty habit of turning into Black Holes.


----------



## Figleaf

Skilmarilion said:


> "Star names" is Hollywood speak, darling.
> 
> i) Star names all have to start somewhere, and unrecognised at that
> ii) those who have become star names are not necessarily "the best" or deserving of such recognition


Agreed.


Skilmarilion said:


> iii) repertoire takes precedence over performers anyway
> 
> :tiphat:


Not for me! Nor probably for you, if/ when you ever get into opera and song.


----------



## Vaneyes

Record opening day tix sales.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3206


----------



## pianississimo

The one I booked was one of those which sold out the first day. 7th September. The ticket was more expensive than last time by some margin. They knew this would be a popular concert no matter what the price.
If you live in London then you can afford to take the risk and queue for the cheap options. I did opt for a loggia box though. Guaranteed a great view and I'll take my own drink this time - easy in a loggia box! Last time I paid £8 for a drink! I can use the money I saved on the drink and get a good seat!!


----------



## Pugg

A dears friend of my has tickets for the Last Night......can't wait


----------



## Skilmarilion

I was lucky enough to grab some tickets for Prom 63:

Messiaen -- Hymne
Mozart -- PC 27
Bruckner -- Sym. 7

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/endc8g


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Which is the normal amount of non-classical (pop, film music, Broadway musicals, etc)? I worry about it slowly taking over when it should really have no place.


----------



## Guest

I've got tickets for Vanska/BBCSO and Sibelius 5, 6 and 7. I'd really like to be in the mosh pit, but live too far away to just turn up and hope!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

They play them on the radio here, I'll be looking forward to listening!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'll be listening to all the Proms via Radio 3. There does seem to be a lot of "themed" non-classical events this year, but then again there seems to me just more events in general.

I've also recorded almost every Prom since 2010 for my own personal library as it introduces me to works I've never heard of before, I aim to do the same this season!


----------



## dzc4627

fantastic stravinsky and bartok selection!


----------



## TwoPhotons

I will be seeing Fiddler on the Roof as well as Prom 36 (Boulez/Ravel/Stravinsky). FOTR because it's my family's favourite musical and Prom 36 because Hamelin's in it and I LOVE HAMELIN!!!! Also I'm a big fan of The Firebird, however I'm terrified about how my family will react to Boulez......


----------



## Mahlerian

TwoPhotons said:


> I will be seeing Fiddler on the Roof as well as Prom 36 (Boulez/Ravel/Stravinsky). FOTR because it's my family's favourite musical and Prom 36 because Hamelin's in it and I LOVE HAMELIN!!!! Also I'm a big fan of The Firebird suite, however I'm terrified about how my family will react to Boulez......


If it was Notations for orchestra that would be one thing...but Figures, Doubles, Prismes is a much more violent work and not nearly as frequently played. I'd be overjoyed to hear it live myself...

The best thing to do would be _not_ to scare them off about it beforehand. Let them react how they will.


----------



## pianississimo

The BBC radio iplayer is now available all over the world so everyone should be able to listen to the proms concerts. I'm not interested particularly in the themed nights, even though I love both Bach cello suites and Prokofiev concerti.
I find all the proms chanting and stomping and dressing up of the audience slightly baffling and not really necessary. These people need to get to a cup final if they want all of that!! For that reason I'd probably never consider the last night or weird TV themed concerts.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

The BBC Proms season starts tomorrow night! (7.30pm BST, 2.30pm ET) This kicks off a season on 76 Proms events in addition to Chamber Music events, Saturday Matinees etc.

Sakari Oramo conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra:

Nielsen - Maskarade (overture)
Gary Carpenter - Dadaville - world premiere
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
Sibelius - Belshazzar's Feast - suite
Walton - Belshazzar's Feast

BBC Proms Website


----------



## pianississimo

I'll be switching on my TV tonight for the first time since election night! I haven't been to a concert in over 2 weeks and I'm going cold turkey


----------



## TwoPhotons

It's beginning. 

This is more exciting than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Bix

The BBC National Chorus of Wales are directed by the same director as the Choir I sing in - Adrian Partington his name https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Partington


----------



## smarshal

Attending my first prom tonight... Prom 4: Beethovens 9th. Cannot wait. Very excited.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

smarshal said:


> Attending my first prom tonight... Prom 4: Beethovens 9th. Cannot wait. Very excited.


Are you promming or have you got tickets? You'll have a great time either way!


----------



## smarshal

Tickets  very new to all this so apologies for the confusion.... Having just researched the difference  after 30 years of pop/rock/indie/alternative music of all sorts I started listening to classical 6 months ago... And have not stopped since. Needless to say I'm very excited about tonight and got tickets for a couple of the Mahler concerts in August.


----------



## Skilmarilion

smarshal said:


> Needless to say I'm very excited about tonight and got tickets for a couple of the Mahler concerts in August.


Nice one. Are you seeing Elder do Mahler's 9th?


----------



## smarshal

Skilmarilion said:


> Nice one. Are you seeing Elder to Mahler's 9th?


The 5th and 6th actually... Although I may get tickets for the 9th as well... I'm in a definite Mahler phase at the moment.


----------



## Templeton

Wow, just managed to secure tickets for Prom 73, which is:

Vienna Philharmonic
Semyon Bychkov (conductor)

Brahms
Symphony No. 3 in F major 39’

Schmidt
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major 53’

I am really surprised that tickets were still available and am incredibly excited at the prospect of hearing one of the world's greatest orchestras live. I have no doubt that it will be worth the 8-9 hour round trip drive from the North West and probably cheaper and easier than trying to secure tickets in Vienna!


----------



## Guest

So, just listened (on BBC Radio 3) to Nelsons/CBSO perform John Woolrich's _Falling Down_ (London Première). This is a concerto for orchestra and contrabassoon.

Not sure what to make of it. I think I'd like to hear it again - seemed to me to be too much timpani and not enough contra, but you know how it is with first impressions, and I also think it might be better seen than just heard.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

MacLeod said:


> So, just listened (on BBC Radio 3) to Nelsons/CBSO perform John Woolrich's _Falling Down_ (London Première). This is a concerto for orchestra and contrabassoon.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it. I think I'd like to hear it again - seemed to me to be too much timpani and not enough contra, but you know how it is with first impressions, and I also think it might be better seen than just heard.


It's tough for the contra to do stuff by itself because of the incredibly low pitch, so I thought the way Woolrich got the contra to have a dialogue with other segments of the orchestra to be quite clever.

I enjoyed the work, when you link it to the "Falling Down" of the Spanish society as illustrated in Goya's Caprichos, it makes a lot of sense.

PS Beethoven's 9th - just wow! I'm jealous of smarshal!


----------



## smarshal

Wow. Fantastic evening, and a real experience for my first classical concert. Falling Down was interesting with the contrabassoon but not sure if it really all gelled. The 9th was stunning. I found the first movement lacked some energy but the 3rd was beautiful and the 4th was everything you would imagine in a setting like the RAH. Definitely think I'm going to do some promming as well seeing as I live nearby... Anyone have experience with how busy the queue usually is?


----------



## Proms Fanatic

smarshal said:


> Anyone have experience with how busy the queue usually is?


I've never prommed but for the big concerts there are plenty who will camp overnight! However for the majority this isn't the case, but as I've never prommed I can't really offer any advice on when you should arrive.


----------



## Guest

smarshal said:


> Wow. Fantastic evening, and a real experience for my first classical concert. Falling Down was interesting with the contrabassoon but not sure if it really all gelled. The 9th was stunning. I found the first movement lacked some energy but the 3rd was beautiful and the 4th was everything you would imagine in a setting like the RAH. Definitely think I'm going to do some promming as well seeing as I live nearby... Anyone have experience with how busy the queue usually is?


I am thoroughly enjoying the BBC's presentation of this performance with Sir Mark Elder giving an introductory commentary to each movement. I have to say that despite having _heard _this symphony many times, watching it now gives me so much more pleasure as I can more clearly see and hear what the different parts of the orchestra are doing. In the "Why Does Beethoven" thread, I suggested that it's his power, drive and intensity that marks him out as distinct, and it's all too easy to be carried along by the general drive of the ensemble and not notice the distinct, contrasting even contradictory contributions made by the different string sections. I've also noticed much more the complete phrases of the wood wind which so often overlap that it can be difficult to separate them, and also the moments when the orchestra is briefly becalmed before sailing off again.

The playing of the City of Birmingham Symphony in the first movement is restrained, careful, but you sense the tension beneath the surface. Elder points out the simplicity of the phrase used in the scherzo ("We call it 'poppadum'" he says) and I have to say the contrast of the sheer simplicity of those three notes that are grown into a magnificent dynamic 'joke' brings a lump to my throat.

I may not yet have heard this a thousand times, but I've not tired of it yet, and, in fact, my enthusiasm has been renewed.

[add] Have now heard the complete performance. It was marvellous. The shape of the 3rd movement seemed clearer and didn't drag or meander, and my small Monitor Audio BR1s did a grand job of rendering the choral section. I thought the soloists were superb.

The only downside is that I'll have to sit through it all again for my wife's benefit as she's at work and I'm at home on leave!


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, Stravinsky and Schoenberg last night.

I enjoyed the Schoenberg, but it's probably at the edge of what I would enjoy of that particular combination of choral music and 'atonality'. The interviews with some of the BBC Singers was interesting, hearing them praise the challenges set by the composer.

I hadn't heard LvB's _Choral Fantasy_ before. One to add to the shopping list, along with _Dumbarton Oaks_...wait a minute, I've got a copy of that on my Panorama compendium - why hadn't I listened to it before - it was fun!

Earlier this week, I listened to Mozart's 41st on iPlayer; had to hear rather listen to Haydn's 85th from a distance as it was on while eating dinner; turned off Hugh Wood's _Epithalamium_; cooked though Delius' _In A Summer Garden_ (seemed rather dreary to me) and missed Stravinsky's _Apollon Musagette_ (did I miss anything, or just not hear it?)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I enjoyed the Schoenberg, I think the work is even relatively accessible for those who are unfamiliar with Schoenberg's other work and unfamiliar with atonalaity/non-tonality/12-tone tonality in general.

I'd never heard the Choral Fantasy before and I just found it to be a poor man's version of Ode to Joy, I was underwhelmed.

I liked the Delius, I would call it relaxing and pastoral rather than dreary!


----------



## Skilmarilion

The performance of Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto the other night by Andsnes was just phenomenal. Lyrical ecstasy and scintillating drama conflated in a simply brilliant way.

Also, I really like the soloist / conductor dual role there. It should be done more often, at least with this sort of repertoire.


----------



## smarshal

Mahler's 5th on Monday was very special. Hearing Mahler live was a real treat for me after obsessing on him for the last few months.


----------



## TwoPhotons

First concert tomorrow - Dukas, Turnage, Schuller and Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy (main reason why I'm going). I also have the added luxury of navigating London amidst a tube strike. I'm crying with happiness.


----------



## Guest

I've been away at a wedding, so missed the last week's concerts...and just before our return home, my wife slipped and fractured her fibula at the ankle.

So, no trip to London for the Sibelius night (17th) for us after all!


----------



## KenOC

MacLeod, my best to your wife and my sympathies! I had a tib-fib fracture a while ago (both bones!) and it's -- yes -- a pain. Tell her to do what the doctor says, and to take it easy for a while. No roller-blading for the nonce!


----------



## gHeadphone

I was at Andsnes playing Beethovens 1st and 4th Piano concerto, my first ever prom. Actually as im only about a year into listening to Classical music properly, it was my third ever concert. 

I really enjoyed it once i got used to the lower volume, as an aficionado of rock music i am definitely used to a louder sound. However once my ears adjusted it was a beautiful experience.

Im hoping to get over from Ireland to another before the it finishes this year.


----------



## DavidA

Just listened to the fair Alina Ibraginova playing Bach. Sublime!


----------



## gHeadphone

Im hoping to hear her next Friday in Dublin where the Rite of Spring is also on the bill, should be quite a night!


----------



## smarshal

Did beethovens 5th and symphonie fantastique with gardiner in charge - very interesting seeing played period style with violinists all stood up... And then Saturday enjoyed Mahlers 6th. All in all a thrilling introduction to the proms for me in my first year of listening to classical music.


----------



## DavidA

Just head the second part of Ibraginova playing the Bach sonatas and partitas. Amazing how the whole vast Albert Hall is transfixed by a solo violin. Works of unquestioned genius admired by all. As Brahms said of the Chaconne:
"On one stave, for a small instrument, the man writes a whole world of the deepest thoughts and most powerful feelings. If I imagined that I could have created, even conceived the piece, I am quite certain that the excess of excitement and earth-shattering experience would have driven me out of my mind." 
Violinist Joshua Bell has said the Chaconne is "not just one of the greatest pieces of music ever written, but one of the greatest achievements of any man in history. It's a spiritually powerful piece, emotionally powerful, structurally perfect."


----------



## pianississimo

It's finally here! 3 months since my last concert but I'm now on my way to London for a feast of Russian delights. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov and Rimsky Korsokov. I've had a countdown on my desktop at work going since April. So excited


----------



## pianississimo

Did anyone hear the performance of Bach cello suites by YoYo Ma on Friday? Great performance and still available worldwide on BBC iplayer radio for a month.


----------



## DavidA

pianississimo said:


> Did anyone hear the performance of Bach cello suites by YoYo Ma on Friday? Great performance and still available worldwide on BBC iplayer radio for a month.


Just heard first part. Tremendous music and playing!


----------



## Levanda

pianississimo said:


> Did anyone hear the performance of Bach cello suites by YoYo Ma on Friday? Great performance and still available worldwide on BBC iplayer radio for a month.


I watching right now on BBC 4TV.


----------



## DavidA

Watchng the Betnstein evenng from the Proms with John Wilson.


----------



## pianississimo

I'm still full of the Proms spirit and it's already the last night! 
I have mixed feelings about the last night. I think I'd go but only if I could Prom and be sure to get in. Does anyone prom on the last night?

Prom 70 was an awesome concert. I'm sometimes a critic of the Proms audience. They are a bit too "cup final" sometimes, but I loved them last Monday night!! The performances were heroic.

Lugansky is just so absorbing and each performance seems more detailed and more insightful and more perfect than the last. The orchestra is full of talent! The clarinet solo in the Rachmaninov concerto, the brilliant violin solos in the Rimsky-Korsokov - all of them could be top international soloists and the orchestra is conducted by the slightest raised eyebrow of a man who knows all of them and the repertoire beyond any doubts.
We got the lush, rich sound that the orchestral string section is famous for and the aching beauty of the winds in the Rachmaninov. Scheherazade was played very fast, giving it an unusual, brash excitement.

The crowd were very well behaved for the concert, total silence followed the quiet ending to the second movement of Rach 2. The 6000 people packed into the arena hardly breathed for about 30 seconds while the final notes hung in the air. It was magical! The reaction at the end was a burst of cheers and applause. The second half was a perfect illustration of why a live performance beats a CD any day. I've heard Scheherazade before and listened to it and lectures about it before the performance, but the colour and character of the interpretation by the St P. Phil and Temirkanov was so much bigger than it sounds on a CD. It's still available on the iplayer worldwide - not the same as being there but worth a listen. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ecdc8g#b068sbdk

The St Petersburg Philharmonic seem to enjoy visiting the UK. I can't wait til they're back again.
Nikolai Lugansky is back in the UK for 10 concerts before next summer. He likes Scotland a lot and the RSNO. He's playing the full cycle of Prokofiev concertos with them over the next 2 seasons in Edinburgh, Glasgow, Perth and Dundee. He's also playing in London next July with long-time Cellist friend Alexander Kniazev. I traveled to Paris to hear them both in June and I can highly recommend them - especially if they play the Shostakovitch sonata again!!


----------



## Templeton

I was fortunate enough to be present for the Vienna Philharmonic's performance of Brahms's Third and Schmidt's Second Symphonies on Thursday night.

The Brahms was a little disappointing, partly due to the latecomers between the first and second movements but also because the orchestra seemed to be holding back for the Schmidt performance, which followed. The applause between movements also interrupted the flow.

The performance of the Schmidt Symphony was, however, glorious and a textbook case of how live performances can enhance a piece. I had been listening to the Neeme Järvi recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra for a couple of weeks prior and had been unable to penetrate the apparent denseness of the composition. The playing of the VPO, however, brought out the lushness and beauty of the piece, in a manner that the recording failed to do.

Not only was the performance one of the greatest that I have had the pleasure of experiencing, it was one of life's greatest pleasures. I feel truly privileged to have been party to it and it reinforces to me how wonderful classical music can be and how much I regret not having devoted my time to discovering its beauty, in my earlier years.


----------



## DavidA

Just heard recording I made of Schiff [playing the Goldberg Variations. Extraordinary work and very musicianly playing. I did miss the sheer electricity Gould brought to the piece though!


----------



## manyene

My Proms experience this year was entirely based on what was televised but my impression is that the move towards more popular forms of music continues, not necessarily a bad thing and it could be said that in becoming more popular, the Proms are helping to build future audiences. That could be quite crucial at a time when the BBC itself is coming under close scrutiny. 

Several concerts made a deep impression including the one featuring Holst's 'Planets', the BBC's cameras capturing the composer's fantastic orchestration, and the concert featuring Eric Whitacre, which attracted an unfavourable review from the Telegraph. But which I found very engaging. The jury is probably out on his 'Deep Field', which received its European premiere at the Proms,and I am not sure whether the Hubble images (available on YouTube) really add to the music. I notice that the composer's debt to Holst in his use of voices for the final section of the work does not seem to have been mentioned in what I read about the concert. In all, an interesting Proms and I look forward to next year's.


----------



## pianississimo

DavidA said:


> Just heard recording I made of Schiff [playing the Goldberg Variations. Extraordinary work and very musicianly playing. I did miss the sheer electricity Gould brought to the piece though!


I finally got around to listening to this tonight. The BBC radio 3 iplayer is worth the TV Licence money in itsself, especially when I can tell friends overseas that they can listen too, and especially at Proms time!!
I love Andras Schiff. I've heard him play Bach live and it is electrifying. The Goldberg variations and Schiff are a perfect match; the performance draws you in and the complex patterns in the sequence of variations, themes and sequence of themes are all just so absorbing. Schiff is crystal clear in his interpretation. There is no ego that I can detect - just the glory and sheer joy of Bach. I'll be listening to this again before it expires on the iplayer.
The BBC Proms organisers attracted some criticism for their programme of complete Bach solos on piano, cello and violin for this year's Proms. This, I think is misguided. Hearing all the solo cello music in one evening and also violin and this 70 minute work for piano - is the best way to experience Bach's vision in these works.
The cello suites are said to be biblical narratives in music. I'm non-religious but I get the point. The whole cycle is far more than the sum of its parts. The same goes for the Goldberg, and to a probably lesser extent, the violin pieces.
The Goldberg is constructed in a series of threes - supposedly to represent the holy trinity. The beauty of Bach is that you don't even need to know any of this to feel the direction and energy in the music. It's so clearly not just a wander through random variations, but a journey. Purpose and anticipation is in every note. You just can't switch off until the end, because each variation leads so naturally to the next and leaves no point at which you can leave.

There's still time to listen... http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/erpxj5#b068g2yf


----------



## Guest

Still catching up with programmes recorded during the season, and last night I really enjoyed Prokofiev's 5th Symphony with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Kirill Karabits.

Not flawless, but full of energy and fun - especially the finale - and the third movement was particularly satisfying.

I just wanted to share my love for the very small section where the main theme, first established by the woodwind, is picked up by the violins and the whole waltz, at first unsteady, sets off with greater confidence. I just love how the whole movement slows down and seems to hang, pivoting on the bassoon and clarinet.

It was televised, but hasn't yet made it to Youtube, so I've found another Proms performance. The "pivot" occurs around 27:40






It gives me goosebumps, chills, lump in the throat...!


----------

